# What ruining my tomatoes ?



## 11tonytiger (Apr 18, 2010)

Anybody know what causes these black holes in my tomatos ? I have several this way

Thanks , T


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Check here. Might be this... http://aggie-horticulture.tamu.edu/publications/tomatoproblemsolver/ripe/anthrac.html


----------



## 11tonytiger (Apr 18, 2010)

I saw that but my tomatoes don't have multiple spots and dosen't really look like the picture and I use drip irrigation 

Thanks for the reply T


----------



## flatsfats (May 21, 2004)

looks like a test peck from my mockingbird. i've watched the little bugger do it. grackles too.


----------



## chapman53559 (Jun 19, 2009)

flatsfats said:


> looks like a test peck from my mockingbird. i've watched the little bugger do it. grackles too.


X2


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

These work great and are only $6 at Lowes.


----------



## 11tonytiger (Apr 18, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. 


T


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

x ?? Birds


----------



## Matteo (Feb 22, 2006)

Wrapping the tomato in grown paper when they start to turn orange works to keep the birds off if you want to vine ripen them. Kind of labor intensive though.

Most pick them as they start to turn and ripen them on the window sill.


----------



## Getursmokeon (Jan 18, 2010)

I have had that problem before, it birds. The will peck them as soon a they start to show sign of redness just to see if they are rip. Try bird netting that should fix the problem.


----------



## TXXpress (May 23, 2004)

salth2o said:


> These work great and are only $6 at Lowes.


Good luck finding that netting. I looked at 4 Lowe's stores from Houston to Texas City, and they didn't have it. I asked in every store and they couldn't find it. The Lowe's employees knew what we were looking for, they were just out of stock. I finally purchased a similar product back in the fencing area that was much cheaper. A roll was 3 ft wide by 25 ft long for around $9 a roll. Some zip ties and I had a nice alternative. And more netting for a few more years! :dance:


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

the necrosis around the hole suggest an insect.....


----------

